# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте "Troj/JSRedir-LR"

## mrsabot

*Здравствуйте*! Неделю назад вначале Google, а потом и Jandex сообщили о вирусе (Troj/JSRedir-LR) на сайте medi точка ua (прикладываю скриншоты). Я выгрузил сайт на компьютер (папка medi virus) и сделал сканы *virusinfo_syscheck.zip ,* *virusinfo_syscure.zip,* *hijackthis.log  (прикладываю их к письму) . 
*Пожалуйста помогите полечить сайт!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *mrsabot*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------

mrsabot

----------


## Vvvyg

В решении Вашей проблемы такие логи не помогут. Удаляйте год редиректора из HTML-страниц, меняйте пароли на доступ к сайту у хостера. На какой платформе хостинг предоставляется, Возможно, в ней есть уязвимости.

----------


## mrsabot

Спасибо. Буду значит сейчас менять пароли. Хостинг - hostlife, и я подозреваю что проблемы вызваны со стороны хостинга. Как определить вредоносный код?

----------


## Vvvyg

google уже не выдаёт предупреждения на Ваш сайт. Я, сразу скажу, не специалист в html, но в коде стартовой страницы редиректоров не вижу. Обратитесь к специалисту, у хостера попросите помощь.

----------

